# Erfahrungen mit Agent!Bikes Trinity?



## bhchrisp (19. April 2006)

Und zwar:

Meine Knie haben heute gemeint, dass die Geschichte mit dem Hardtail fahren
keine so gute Idee ist.

Als Alternative zum derzeit diensttuenden P2 könnte ich mir das Agent Trinity
vorstellen.

Ich weiß, ist ein neues Produkt, noch nicht lange auf dem Markt, aber trotzdem
- hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Grüße CHRISP


----------



## Jeru (19. April 2006)

deine frage gehört eher ins agent-bikes forum !

siehe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=209914


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bhchrisp (19. April 2006)

Vielleicht ist einer der Herrn Administratoren so nett und verschiebt
das Ganze ins Agent-Forum?

Danke CHRIS


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. April 2006)

schon getan 

hannes


----------



## KapitanKaktus (4. Mai 2006)

Ich denke mal, dass du leider noch nicht viele Leute mit Trinity-Erfahrung finden wirst.....also ist wohl selbst aus probieren angesagt 
Check die Geodaten und ob du denkst dass se dir passen und dann findest du bestimmt nen Händler, der dir eins zum anschauen oder so bestellt!
Wenn du Fragen hast, einfach uns eine e-mail schicken!

Greets,





Marc


----------



## bhchrisp (4. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Antwort. War mir eh klar, dass Erfahrung zur Zeit noch 
eher spärlich gesät sein werden. Die Geo-Daten hab` ich mir schon
vor der ersten Anfrage angesehen -> sind optimal für den von mir
avisierten Einsatzbereich. Hab` auch schon vor 2 Wochen meine
Händler gebeten diesbezüglich bei euch anzufragen.
Sind aber ziehmliche Eierbären und kriegen nix weiter. 
Deshalb habe ich halt auf eventuell schon vorhandene Erfahrungsberichte 
gehofft. Na dann -> abwarten.

Grüße CHRISP


----------



## moth (8. Mai 2006)

...hab den rahmen zwar schon seit mehreren wochen zu hause liegen und auchn paar teile dran, aber fahren konnte ich ihn noch nicht. die laufräder machen zicken!!

kann aber schon so viel sagen: SAU GEIL!!! 

auf dem bild is der aufbau ja schon teilweise zu sehen, fehlen noch die deemax und bissle andere kleinteile... stütze wird gekürzt 

Gruß Arni

PS: auch wenn ich dir nicht weiterhelfen konnte, wollt ma wiedern beitrag schrieben


----------



## abi1988 (8. Mai 2006)

wird bestimmt en schickes bike werden


----------



## bhchrisp (8. Mai 2006)

Sieht sehr fein aus! Schau dazu dass du`s fertig kriegst.
Ich warte diese Woche noch ab - vielleicht schafft es
mein Händler noch ein Angebot zu legen. Und dann
Schau ma mal.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (10. Mai 2006)

an welchen einsatzbereich hast du denn gendacht?


----------



## bhchrisp (10. Mai 2006)

Einsatzbereich: Quasi alles was man so im Wald anstellen kann.
Ich glaub` heut zu Tage heißt das Slopestyle. Sprich: Dirten,
Freeriden, Gaps springen und Droppen. Wenn sich das Ganze 
auch noch bergauf einigermaßen bewegen läßt wärs überhaupt
genial (Hab` noch eine E13 E-Typ DRS rumliegen die drauf soll).
Ansonsten kommen noch Saint-Kurbeln, eine 2004 DJ1 und 
fürs erste meine Rhyno Lite mit HighRoller drauf. 
Ach ja: mit Stahlfederdämpfer nix Luft-Krempel (90 kg sag ich nur).
Angepeiltes Gesamtgewicht: zwischen 16 und 17kg

Für`s ganz Arge hab` ich eh noch mein BigHit (2003) mit Shiver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xiao (11. Mai 2006)

da bin ich ja dann gespannt wenns fertig is, und du uns mal paar bilder und fahrberichte liefer kannst


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (15. Mai 2006)

ich auch... ^^ ich hoff ich kann meine mudder überreden das ich nen großteil von meinem vermögen nochmal opfern darf ... weil glaub im moment fasst die das nur als witzt auf :-|


----------



## Urlauber (19. Mai 2006)

so kinder, kein fahrbericht, aber neuster bericht von der front, das hollandrad


----------



## bhchrisp (19. Mai 2006)

Jawohl! Sehr fesch. So hab` ich mir das vorgestellt. Weitermachen!


----------



## abi1988 (19. Mai 2006)

nettes gefährt hät ich auch gern noch so neben mein orange
grad für en bike park oder heftigere sachen
aber da macht der geldbeutel nicht mit leider :-(


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (19. Mai 2006)

bei mir macht die mudder nich mit =( wieso manitou 
is das hinten 26?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (19. Mai 2006)

laufräder eben noch fertig bekommen - dank an benni 

...schnell n paar teile drangefuchtelt... aber leider is die beleuchtung im flur *******...

Gruß Arni


----------



## abi1988 (20. Mai 2006)

schickes teil au ham will verdammt!


----------



## Munich-Biker (25. Mai 2006)

Heute test gefahren und muss sagen Trinity is ganz klar ein wahnsinns Spassrad.
Fährt sich super schön, egal ob Bergab oder über Hügel, eine wahre Freude!


----------



## Hans of Dirt (1. März 2008)

Kann man das auch als Koplettrad kaufen ???


----------



## Munich-Biker (1. März 2008)

schreibste an [email protected] ne mail und fragst


----------



## AhOi! (17. März 2008)

ja gibt es.. auf besonderen wunsch...


----------



## Bennsen123 (31. August 2009)

moin ich hab ma ne frage ich hab ein ht(specialized p.2 cromo von 08) und nen fully (UMF Freddy 2 09). Ich hät gern ein Bike mit dem man so halbwegs alles machen kann; heißt für mich: Freeride, slopestyle, leichte dh´s(beerfelden) dirt und ein bissl bei uns im skatepark jumpbox springen und ein bissl uphill. Da dacht ich mir meine bikes zu verkaufen und mir das trinity aufzubauen vorne mit ner 140er gabel unso glaubt ihr das bike würde so alle meine bedürfnisse abdecken? PS: keine Hardcore Dh´s lieber entspanntes freeriden
MFG Bennsen123


----------



## Gutti (1. Februar 2013)

http://www.google.at/url?sa=t&rct=j...6YGoCg&usg=AFQjCNH_vaJoitVtzcqbVE9SciMs56FROg


----------



## Niki2000 (9. November 2014)

Kann mir bitte jemand den Link zur Agent Homepage schicken will mich informieren finde sie aber einfach nicht würde mir gern das trinity genauer auf der Homepage anschauen ich dreh durch


----------



## moth (10. November 2014)

...die gibt es nicht mehr. Leider...

Aber welche Infos brauchst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niki2000 (10. November 2014)

Ich wollt halt mal genauere Daten dh. Gewicht, detaillierte Bilder Usw.


----------



## moth (10. November 2014)

Also hier mal ein Bild von meinem Aufbau damals...







Und ich schaue mal, ob ich noch unterlagen zu dem Rahmen auf der Platte habe...


----------



## moth (10. November 2014)

achja, habe auch noch ein paar mehr bilder. kann ich auch hochladen oder dir schicken wenn du magst...


----------



## Niki2000 (10. November 2014)

Facebook wäre ganz gut: Niki Röhrich


----------

